# IUD string check - Pt had IUD inserted



## ammontagano (Jun 28, 2010)

Pt had IUD inserted and 6 weeks later comes in for a placement check, no complaints, expanded exam.   Assessment is:  Good IUD placement.  Does this warrant an office visit?  I am auditing this and am having trouble getting to an office visit code.


----------



## SStevens (Jun 29, 2010)

*Iud*

Hello - I believe an IUD follow up warrants an office visit and if there is not enough there to reach 99212 .. could you code 99211? v25.42 for dx . 
No ultra sound done correct?


----------



## ammontagano (Jun 29, 2010)

No U/S done and IUD check was performed by a PA


----------



## CPalmer (Jul 1, 2010)

*IUD string check*

We bill an office visit w/V25.42.


----------



## preserene (Jul 25, 2010)

With the due respect of responding to your question,Ammontagano, I wish to state this:

First visit immediately after the first menstrual period or after ONE month- that goes to say, that appropriate scheduling  between 4-6weeks,unless she has complaints( above the admissible range)
Subsequent visits after 3 months and there after once a year. During the first follow up visit, the client is counseled for, on 5 points and assessment by history and examination for any new conditions/problem that are contraindicated for  use of IUD.
However, the Provider is the final authority to schedule the appointment, and document the follow up Plans,findings. Based on the documentation, the code is assigned.
Generally, as S Stephen said, and I also reasonably think that without complication and within the range of expected spotting/bleeding, the E/M code range would fall between 99211-99212 and not beyond.
 Thank you


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 26, 2010)

SStevens said:


> Hello - I believe an IUD follow up warrants an office visit and if there is not enough there to reach 99212 .. could you code 99211? v25.42 for dx .
> No ultra sound done correct?



If it is a physican or NPP the level of service should be 99212 and dx V25.42.  In this case the documentation should definately meet the requirements for 99212.  If not, your provider needs some documentation education.


----------

